# dover to dunqurke next year very cheap for us



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

travel out 15 aug next yr and return 5 sept with norfolk line only £48 return for 2 adults 2 children in 7 mtr motorhome how cheap do you want if


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Tuftey
I have booked Dover- Dunkirk with Norfolkline going out 22nd Dec coming back 2 Jan for £32 also think i got a good deal
Rob


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we went same route last yr and it cost us 114 for same journy


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi to you all my wife and I go out on the 8th December return on 13th January 2009 with Norfolk Line for £25 return of to Spain hope to see some of you on the way :lol:


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

now that is cheap did you know they dont take coachs or foot passangers according to web they are a commercial ferry witch we use through our works


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: first quote was for £14 return but new to motorhoming so I had to measure the Sprinter van befor booking when I booked it had gone up to £25 :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone better £23 return. 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: someone posted £9 each way about 2week's ago Dover Dunkirk Norfolk Line :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That was probably me.  

It worked out as £9 each way, plus £4 fuel surcharge, plus £1 for using a debit card = £23.

A rip off percentagewise, but I don't think I'll complain. 8O


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

tuftey said:


> travel out 15 aug next yr and return 5 sept with norfolk line only £48 return for 2 adults 2 children in 7 mtr motorhome how cheap do you want if


Do you expect them to still be trading next year quoting prices like that ?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Actually that was my thought..... hope you all booked with credit cards...

They have had a lot of new ferries, so must be in debt...

Carol


----------



## 111758 (Apr 28, 2008)

*NorfolkLine Ferries*

Where are you all getting these cheap fares from? I have just tried even sailing at 2.00 am I have been quoted £99.

Regards

Paul


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

they will be around a long time cos its a massive freight company we are small fish is a huge pond


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Went on the baccy run to belgium with the car and it was £38.00 inc. fuel surcharge. I was very impressed with the ferry itself, and the load/unloading system. 
I usually use the Tunnel when taing the Rv across but decided at the last minute to change to the ferry when I needed to go at short notice. It was a great trip, took about 2 hours and was very efficient. Getting in and out of the port was simple too.

last far I paid for the Rv was

12.5 metres, dover going was about 2200 and dunerque back was around 2000. charge me £65.50


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for that tip Tuftey, at these prices it makes it worth a French trip despite the low ££ exchange rates. By the way Carol I think paying by credit card only gives you protection for amounts over £100 ?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we never have any luck with Norfolk Line, its fine for 6m, but as soon as you go over that, it gets expensive, so we always go with Sea France, and we like to go out 8.00 or 9.00 and come back 12 / or up until 1500. I find a lot of people we have spoke to that use Norfolk Line travel at silly times, I just put in a search for your times and even going a silly times cant get anywhere near it, as soon as you put the lenght at 7m it goes up £30.00 to £62. Bob.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

you must be to honest mine is over 7 mtrs but i tell them 5 mts come on play the game like the rest whos going to check


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is 7.4m with the bike rack, I don't think it will be such a good deal, when they do stop you. :lol: Its no good posting false information, because the deal you got is not correct. I have in the past seen someone having to remove the top box, so they never got charged charged extra. I would say they would charge you more on the day, than it would cost to book the correct crossing in the first place, when they stop you.  When we take our car we could save about £10 / £15 if we book them separate but its not worth it. Bob.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

i work between the wheel base witch is 5mtr so i am correct because that is how the aa base there recovery on in europe they wont take any bigger in europe so i work on that when i book my ferry in not bothered if its 7mtr in total the wheel base is 5 mtr so i book ferry on that bases and i bet a lot more do so they get a good deal


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

So how many 5m vans are going to get on the loading deck then, - - because I have never done it your way before, I must have been paying over the odds for years................................  .

If you look at my post on here :

This: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-53522-0.html

You will see a good deal.

This is true information, not false. Bob. :lol:


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

so it dont matter how long your vaan is its the same price other people are getting quoted same price as me

www.ferrysavers.co.uk

thats who i booked through get them to quote you thats all i can say


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's hope your luck holds Tuftey! 8O 8O 

We were once held up at the check-in behind a van that had tried on exactly the same trick as you - until he was pulled over by the Post Security to let the rest of the queue through.

The last we heard, and the raised voices were not difficult to overhear, he was being told that he would have to pay the highest tarrif in both directions as a penalty if he wanted to sail at all.

Don't know what the outcome was, but there were not many vans on that sailing and I don't think his was one of them.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

tuftey said:


> i work between the wheel base witch is 5mtr so i am correct because that is how the aa base there recovery on in europe they wont take any bigger in europe so i work on that when i book my ferry in not bothered if its 7mtr in total the wheel base is 5 mtr so i book ferry on that bases and i bet a lot more do so they get a good deal


I hope you are right with your recovery, or it could be an expensive mistake. Bob.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were next to a rather pensive couple on the crossing from Caen on Britanny Ferries in October. They' d bought a new van since booking but had not told the company details of the change except to alter the registration number. His new van had a luton, his old one had not. He was loaded with the rest of us low profile vans and caravans and so scraped the front of his luton and damaged various items on the roof.

We didn't stick around long enough to find out how he was going to be offloaded without removing even more metal from on top.

G


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

as long as the high is correct i think they let it go we been 5 times now in same sort of vans ok diffrent registrations but all the same length 


and yes the aa insure you up to 5 mtr wheel base as i have phoned and asked for 3 yrs now and its ok anything over that they wont recover of the roads in europe due to it bing over the limit but they will recover a car and caravan witch is longer and they could do the same with is lift front wheels of ground and pull behind truck but wont do it i argued the toss over the phone and with caravan and camping club they do the same rule so my rule of thumb is 

never go over 5mtr wheel base and you fine unless you take out very expenseive hgv euro cover witch runs into hundrereds i have been quoted and some wont even look at it cos its a 1999 model over 8 yrs old


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tuftey said:


> as long as the high is correct i think they let it go we been 5 times now in same sort of vans ok diffrent registrations but all the same length


Sadly not true of Norfolkline ! I've just booked April - May and, at sensible hours, got a return ticket quoted at £47 ( £23 + £24 ) plus £4 fuel surcharge. I accepted this and then came to the part that pointed out that this was for up to 6m long. We are 6.5m with bikes so I ticked that and £30 was added on. Total £81.

Seafrance, via the C&CC, quoted £62.70 for the same times and dates so guess who we're going with ?

G


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, so do you think we all pay very expensive hgv euro cover,the AA are not the only ones that do european breakdown cover, and my van is 11 years old.


Your honest G, if you gave them false information you would get a good deal. :lol: Bob.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Norally we are going in the opposite direction,
I have just tried to book for next July August ( my niece is getting married on the first) but the best price for me is 110 Euro.
Ti;e to check Sea France methinks


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

And 98 Euro on Sea France<
I guess it is best to wait and hope for offers.
God Bless Email advertisements
Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

IrishMike said:


> Ti;e to check Sea France methinks


Don't forget there is a MHF subscribers discount for SeaFrance

G


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,
Would you believe even though I am a subscriber I never think to use any discount available!
I must have too much money!!!!
Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

IrishMike said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> Would you believe even though I am a subscriber I never think to use any discount available!


It's only 5% Mike so don't get too excited but, as Mr Darling probably said to Mr Brown " every little helps " !

G


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

10% Discount . :lol: Bob.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Norfolk Line quoted us £118!!!

That was going out around 2pm in May and returning around 8am on a Sunday in July, for a 7m mh and included the dog.

However we got it with the CC for Sea France for £61.75 plus £25 for the dog so that is what we went for.


----------

